# The BIG Sting is in Progress ! Democrats are pissin their pants......



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

*Copy of Sen Mark Warner's texts with a Russian Oligarch .......*

https://www.scribd.com/document/371101285/TEXTS-Mark-Warner-texted-with-Russian-oligarch-lobbyist-in-effort-to-contact-Christopher-Steele?ad_group=725X700959Xa40f273a0b0635d5f1eedea418e0e198&campaign=SkimbitLtd&keyword=660149026&medium=affiliate&source=hp_affiliate





*See this picture below.....Yep. Look at it, that's the face of a scumbag*
*Senate Intel Leaker who leaked the FISA application with the wrong date.*
*Intentional wrong date was put on the document to trace the leakers....*
*Well la de da...the leaker was within the SSCI.....*
*James Wolfe and he's going to jail for a long time.....*
*What further sickening though is he committed far worse crimes and the DOJ scum bags are not charging him with those because it would bring down the WHOLE Senate Intel Committee ! All of them !*












*This is the kind of shit that brings down a country....*
*Yes this corruption is directly related to the Mueller*
*" Witch Hunt "....it was done to try and devalue the *
*REAL crimes committed and smear the POTUS....*


----------

